# Retirement Advice



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

After 35 years of teaching I will be throwing in the towel and hitting the retirement trail at the end of May. Naturally, I plan to get in a lot more shooting. I live in a small one-horse town with limited employment opportunities. Finding a part time job is not out of the question, but at 67 I am not high on the employment roster.

For those of you who have already retired, what was the hardest thing you had to deal with when you made the transition into retirement? Any advice for someone about to take the plunge?

Automan


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Trying to figure out how I ever made time for work and doing anything else...... Seem's the day's are just not long enough to get everything in I want to do now...... Seriously!!! You'll see what I am referring to within a year of retiring.


Another bit of advice ... move to warmer weather and a state that is retiree friendly on taxation..............unless you are nailed to the floor where you live and there is no way to move south I would make moving a priority. Pick a state that does not tax SS or retirement income because the longer you are retired the more this will be a issue.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

ThanX for the advice. South Dakota has no income tax, but our winters can be brutal. We are expecting 4"-9" of snow tomorrow. That kind of stuff is what concerns me. I don't want to get snowed in next winter with nothing to do but look out the window and wait for the plow.

Automan


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

two options... move or be a snowbird .... for sure in SD your going to have winter days exactly as you have stated. 

In 17 months the wife and I are heading south to the Villages when she retires....... that place is like living on a inshore cruise ship with the weather and opportunities to do just about anything you can think of most of the year. They have a 300 member archery club that is active so you know where I will be a bunch of my time there.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

If you like SD, stay. Just don't sit around and die. Find something that you enjoy and turn it into a part-time job or do it for fun! If you like real-estate, become a realtor, a house appraiser, etc. If you enjoy driving, work part-time as a fill in for Oreilly or other parts store as a parts runner. Like exercise or fitness, take a class and become an instructor, or work part time for a fitness center. Like archery? Join a local club, work at a archery shop fletching arrows or helping with lessons.

I have no intention of sitting my ass on a couch and wasting away but sure don't want to stay at the 9-5 simply due to complacency either. 

Remember, you're never too old to learn something new, and retirement doesn't mean you are no longer valuable. Keep busy, enjoy life, have fun.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

By far the toughest issue was the mental letdown. 

Full time, high pressure job emphasizing critical thinking and leading adhoc (read challenging) groups to accomplish tough jobs that none of the organizations contributing group members could have done (or would do). Hard, but necessary and rewarding work. 

Then withdraw after retirement and wonder what’s the purpose in getting up and out. 

Don’t wallow in it. 

Lived a life of service teaching? How about substitute teaching or tutoring? How about some other service???

If those opportunities just aren’t there, then maybe deep dive into something you like to do. 

Ultimately, for me it turned out to be two things. First was going back to work. I found another job in which I lead adhoc teams thinking through really wicked problems. Second was really applying my life long experiences of teaching, coaching, mentoring, and marksmanship to archery. 

Good luck.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Keep moving, don't let the buzzards circle you!
Don't know much about North Dakota, but I would be somewhere warmer in the winter!
Find things that you love to do and enjoy yourself!
I started a business, fly fish, shoot every 3D thats within 1 hour drive, reload and shoot guns, hunt in season and I am constantly repairing things around the house and shop. I'm almost done with a complete bathroom renovation, got an old truck I'm rebuilding when it warms up!
What are your interests?


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Stay busy & healthy doing what you love the most. Never watch daytime TV or allow yourself to get comfortable doing nothing. Accomplish something everyday, be productive doing what you enjoy doing. Help others when and where you can but always make time for you! Be happy and if anything makes you unhappy, don't allow it. I joined 2 archery clubs, shoot everyday as part of my quest to keep healthy. I try to learn something new everyday and research all the things I never had time to research. Keeping body, mind and spirit in harmony keeps me young at heart. Retirement isn't about getting old it's about learning to live & enjoy a happy life. 
Best wishes,
Nick


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

If your work interferes with your hobbies, you’ll be fine. If your hobbies interfered with your work, well, get a part time job. Hope it all goes great for you.


----------



## bigcypress (Jan 24, 2013)

i was fired month after i turned 62 and will soon be 79 . have not worked for last 17 years . the only thing i really like about not working is the not having to drive 10 miles each way every day , i hate driving in even medium volume traffic . i'm a loner and very few people talk with me but when working some had to talk with me . always told my boss '' i want to die healthy'' , still feel that way but so far no luck . not good at advice and everyone has pretty much covered my thoughts . saw your bible quote , i have come to doubt about god and agonize over this daily . you keep believing and enjoy your retirement . . peace


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Retired last April, and guys at work said "Now what are you going to do?" Not a problem. Working part time is always a possibility but has not been necessary. Retired debt-free
and do not have "expensive tastes" Enjoy yard work, landscaping, hunting, fishing, and visiting kids and grandkids. I have been able to do much more of those activities in the last 10-11 months. If you had no other interests in life other than your work you may be in trouble. The only thing I miss about work is being around the guys, but I stop in and see them every 3-4 weeks bring doughnuts, maybe have a beer after closing time. Also there is an endless list of "honey do's", but that's ok too I'll get to them when I feel like it.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bigcypress said:


> i was fired month after i turned 62 and will soon be 79 . have not worked for last 17 years . the only thing i really like about not working is the not having to drive 10 miles each way every day , i hate driving in even medium volume traffic . i'm a loner and very few people talk with me but when working some had to talk with me . always told my boss '' i want to die healthy'' , still feel that way but so far no luck . not good at advice and everyone has pretty much covered my thoughts . saw your bible quote , i have come to doubt about god and agonize over this daily . you keep believing and enjoy your retirement . . peace


Big C - I'm not going to preach to you, but this sounds like a person asking for help. You need to seek out family, old friends, or even some consultation to get out of your depressive state.

Whether you believe in God or not, sitting around contemplating his existence and hoping for a healthy death is not the way to live brother. To quote Toxey Haas, "God only gives us so many sun rises I don't see any need to miss a one of them." This statement is true regardless if you believe in God.

Don't waste away brother, embrace it.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Big C I agree with rattlinman ....... 

I do not know what your interests are or what you are still able to do but being as you are on a archery site I would say archery is one of your interest........ if you are not a member of a local club I would suggest joining one and stepping outside your comfort zone and engage with conversation with other archer's there. Make a new friend or many new one's and enjoy each day to the fullest. If you can't still shoot then share your knowledge with other archers at a shop or club, assist with the teaching of JOAD's (I find being around younger people often give me joy and a feeling of being younger myself ... if nothing else it often give's me a smile which is a good thing), pursue any and all personal interests and try to find others with similar interests you can spend time with. The worst thing is to close down and sit and contemplate one's current situations..... at 79 you are a wealth of knowledge stored up over 79 years of life experience's so share what you know with those heading in the same path's you have been. Break out of your current daily activities and seek some fun and interaction with others in area's you have interest in.

As far as God goes...... he has not gone anywhere and his presence and love is there for those who seek him........ find a church you like and you will not only reaffirm His presence within you but He may also have you do somethings for Him outside your comfort zone that will help other's and you as well. Engage the joy's of life and it's beauty.... all you have to do is take the first step towards this goal and I know that first step is often the hardest for some of us! My prayers will be with you Big C and hope you post more often here on the "seniors forum" and share your knowledge and experience's....... the seniors forum is unique in it is full of user's who have walked the long road of life and have a wealth of information and insight locked up within them that can be so important to other's......


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Come on over to Montana. We are always desperate for subs, and archery season runs from Labor day weekend until the middle of October, and then you can keep hunting until the end of Thanksgiving weekend. Then if you are up to waterfowl and upland birds you can hunt till the end of December. We did have a real winter in Hardin this year, but the last two years (I came here two and a half years ago from Nebraska) Winter was really mild. Everyone thinks Hardin is a bad place, but I really enjoy the kids here, and I hunt public land 5 miles north of town. If you want real mountains it is about an hour drive. Fishing on the Bighorn is awesome too. Being a sub you can pick the days you want to work.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

It always slays me when people "worry" about things upon retirement. MOST spend the best years of their life WORKING toward retirement. I ran my own business nearly 20 years PLUS worked 32 years in a Steel Mill that gave a crap about my problems (shut the doors one day & we lost a TON of what we were to get). This was after HS & 5 years in the Navy/Marines. We are blessed with 15 grand children so I'm never at a loss at having something to do + 8 family members are involved in Archery & bowhunting. WHAT TO DO when you don't have a job. 1--we take a vacation mid winter south for a mid winter break (Me & adult son try to go south for 3-4 days of cheap hog bowhunting in Tx.). 2-I build, repair everyone's arrows 3-Wife is heavy into photography & when she's after wildlife pics, I drive her to various locations along the Mississippi River 4-take G-kids on various fun things 5-Do the ONE THING you always dreamed of IF POSSIBLE. I had never shot a NFAA National Archery tournament & since retiring done THREE now & 4th, 5th planned this year. If you have kids, do something with them as once we retire, we are on the down hill side of life..
I'm headed for 77, forced retirement at 60 when they closed the doors & have loved every minute of it.. Be glad you made it to retirement because I have had way to many friends that never made it. Oh, I'm in eastern IOWA & were supposed to get 4-6" of snow tonight so your not alone.. Retirement is a blessing that many never see, enjoy it & good luck. Hey, I'll be in Yankton S.D. for the NFAA Target Nationals in Sept.. Come on over & shoot some arrows with us..


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Been retired since 09 & have not been bored 1 day yet, busy doing what ever I want to do & that includes a lot of archery & hunting. One of these days I might get to the Honey Do list. Na I think I will go & play with the grandkids
instead.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

automan. N.E. Iowa today. 1 foot so far, heavy & wet.. 20 mph winds too.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I hear you...I just finished blowing out from the same storm that is dumping on you. I grew up in Iowa (Storm Lake).
I am gaining a lot from the advice you all are giving.
ThanX a Ton.

Automan


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks to you and Huntsinker I build strings for fun, shoot as many 3D as possible, fish the Rogue river for steelhead and salmon while rowing a raft, fish the lake above the river for bass and trout and hunt any thing in season. I do all these with my best friend my wife. Been retired since Sept. 2013 and will turn 61 this year. member of the IBEW since 1977.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I became a snowbird in Arizona after retiring. It has been in the 70s most of the winter. The retirement community that I live in is full of people from North and South Dakota. Archery is a winter sport here. Summers are too hot. Most retired people are here from October to April and several of them are teachers. 

I was a snowbird for 3 years before I decided to live here year around and I see my kids and grand kids more since I moved here. They visit in the winter to get out of the snow and we visit in the summer to get out of the heat.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah my wife is concerned about the grandkid aspect but we only have one of our kids living local the other is 6.5 hours north so we really don’t see much of them now. I told her living a hour away from Disney will bring them down more than we see them now... hope I am right.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 22, 2018)

If you need a sense of purpose, you can volunteer doing charity work.


.....


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah my wife is concerned about the grandkid aspect but we only have one of our kids living local the other is 6.5 hours north so we really don’t see much of them now. I told her living a hour away from Disney will bring them down more than we see them now... hope I am right.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

About retirement.....just let it happen. Don't overplan. I am a retired educator....taught four years and was an elementry principal for thirty eight years. Retired 12 years ago. I live in Nebraska and never once considered moving south. During the past 12 years many of my interests have changed and I plan (not overplan) what I do based on my changing interests. One interest that has not changed all that much is my interest in archery and bowhunting. Both are still high on my list of favorite things to do. I am grateful that at age 75, I can still do both. I also am able to ride my two Harley Davidsons, but no more long distance touring. Again...just let it happen.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I am in the process of figuring out when I'm signing off from 34 years of being a state government employee......... I think it's going to be a problem more for my wife than for me.


----------



## Griffin1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Just stay active doing whatever you enjoy. Its nice to be able to do it when you want for as long as you want.


----------



## Grouch55* (Feb 23, 2018)

just retired as of march 1 2018---- my wife will keep working for 2 years yet--so my first duties are to my wife, I do 2 hours of honey do at home work, then I am on my own each day--walk my best buddy my female lab missy in woods almost every day--- soon it will be fishing in northern wi for may and june then home for awhile then bowhunting and late fallwalleyes, geez where do we find the time ?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

*I am reading some good things guys!!!!! ThanX *

About all that is on the horizon for now is lots of shooting, fishing, building string jigs and a few strings, and finishing a book I have been writing for the past way too long. I have gained a lot of insight from what has been posted and I have lots of things to think about, but I'm taking the summer off just for what I want to do. I have taught year round for the past 12 years and it is now time for a vacation and time to collect my thoughts.

Automan


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Many years ago, at a preretirement seminar, a guest speaker gave an interesting analysis. He listed, in order, the reasons people went back to work (not necessarily to the same job) after retiring. Way down the list was money. At the top were: 

- People, men specifically, tied their identity to their job.
- They had not developed outside interests or hobbies, meaning outside of their job. They might have been in a golf or bowling league, but those leagues were tied to their jobs.
- They had not developed outside social contacts. Nearly all of their social contacts were through their job.

It appears that the posters here have not had those issues. Good for y'all.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I got a PT job 6 years after retiring because it was a ideal job for me that combined two of my interest. I was offered a product photographers job at a local international gun dealer. This combined two of my reoccurring interests photography and gun's (If they carried fly rods and bow's I would of figured I had died and gone to heaven). I could work as much or as little as I wanted and had no set schedule. Perfect!

Sadly all good things come to a end and the owner decided to call it quits and closed his business and retired himself thus dissolving my perfect job after 4 great years....... the thing was I had to be cautious at the end of the month that he owed me instead of me owing him in the great used guns I bought while there as we got first picks on them before they were listed  Got a sweet items over that time...... My wife asked will I be getting another job and I said only if another sweet heart job like the last one presents itself. In other words : NOPE!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Time goes a lot faster as you age. It's easy to fill your days, the question is how do you fill them? Sitting on the couch? 

Wife and I hit the gym four or five days a week includes walking and weight machines. Lots of chores around an old place like here on the farm.

We volunteer for the delivery from the food pantry and I am a volunteer tour guide at a local historical site. 

I spend lots of time chasing archery stuff...the rest of my time is just wasted. LOL


----------



## Muleco (Mar 28, 2018)

I find there is a lot to do ,time sure flies though. Not sure a person ever retires if you have a ranch to take care of. My biggest advice is to keep moving or you will quit moving.


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

I love retirement. Have a plan to do something the next day before going to bed, even if it is small. Enjoy!

Remember, we don't quit playing because we get old. We get old because we quit playing.


----------



## Muleco (Mar 28, 2018)

menltkns said:


> I love retirement. Have a plan to do something the next day before going to bed, even if it is small. Enjoy!
> 
> Remember, we don't quit playing because we get old. We get old because we quit playing.


That was very well said


----------



## Bufflerbob (Jun 9, 2009)

Try to stay mentally active. Try to shift your hobbies and activities to things that require less physical strength . Take nutrition and exercise class for seniors and make sure you stay current on your health checkups and information.


----------



## chporter58 (Jan 19, 2018)

Myself. Idon't see where I even had time for a job. Been retired for 3 years now and busier than I was when working. Just now got caught up so I could start shooting again. Never a boring day around here. GOT to go getting up early to go turkey hunting and got fishing trip Tuesday. Retirement SUCKS LOL. Charlie


----------



## dalger (Feb 13, 2010)

Just enjoy it


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

I have 3 yrs to go and I count the days. Looking to buy a house on a lake with a new bass boat in the back yd. will go north 1 week a yr for the rut , and 1wk a yr to Kansas in earlier nov .then shoot archery at least 1 or twice a week and bass fish as much as possible.

Trying to convince the wife that we can fly to see the grand kids every other month. 
I can’t wait....


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm on the 3-4 year count down plan, too long for me to count the days yet but I am so ready to retire from the daily grind. Good information from the posts that will help me to make sure I have a plan for my retirement time.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Every single day I get a bit more excited for the last day of school this year. I don't think I'll drive my van to school that day....I will probably be dancing all the way home!!!!!!

Automan


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

automan26 said:


> Every single day I get a bit more excited for the last day of school this year. I don't think I'll drive my van to school that day....I will probably be dancing all the way home!!!!!!
> 
> Automan


I know what you mean :hello2: I've got my retirement house near the lake and will retire and move in as soon as we get our old house sold. That day will be among the top 10 happiest of my life. It can't get here soon enough.

Allen


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

1. Make sure you are debt free
2. Get your personal business in order (wills, correct beneficiaries, etc.)
3. Get at least 2 hrs live social time away from the house every day
4. Learn to say "NO" - don't do anything you don't want to do ( you had to that when you worked)
5. Establish a good exercise program
6. Learn every discount for seniors to help save money
7. Get involved with some form of volunteer work (church, community organization, etc) Get involved in giving back
8. I you have a wife, set one day a week for "date time for just you two to be together and enjoy each other's company
9. Learn to enjoy life and forget about worrying about time- (you did this all of your work career)
10. Learn that when you retire nobody cares what your job title was when you worked.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

1. Make sure you are debt free
2. Get your personal business in order (wills, correct beneficiaries, etc.)
3. Get at least 2 hrs live social time away from the house every day
4. Learn to say "NO" - don't do anything you don't want to do ( you had to that when you worked)
5. Establish a good exercise program
6. Learn every discount for seniors to help save money
7. Get involved with some form of volunteer work (church, community organization, etc) Get involved in giving back
8. I you have a wife, set one day a week for "date time for just you two to be together and enjoy each other's company
9. Learn to enjoy life and forget about worrying about time- (you did this all of your work career)
10. Learn that when you retire nobody cares what your job title was when you worked. 
11. Read and exercise your mind, to keep it active and alert.


----------



## jrd22 (Apr 27, 2016)

Everybody is different so just keep your options open and be willing to try new things. I had a hard time relaxing the first year or so, started some big projects that I wanted to do and kept busy, but having a good time. I kind of eased into the idea of not having a hundred things going on and found that retirement and I are a good fit ) I've joined a gun club and shoot shotguns with a great bunch of guys (no archery clubs nearby), and just last year took up archery so I can hunt elk during both seasons in MT with sons and soon grandsons. I've become a pretty good salmon fisherman too, so that is something my wife and I really enjoy during the winter months. I know there must be some guys that have trouble with retiring because you see all the articles written about it, thing is though, I've never met anyone that's having any trouble with it at all!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I am learning some great things from this thread. It's always good to learn what those who have gone before me have to say. (I wish I had had the brains to do that when I was a kid)

Automan


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Buffalo1 said:


> 1. Make sure you are debt free
> 2. Get your personal business in order (wills, correct beneficiaries, etc.)
> 3. Get at least 2 hrs live social time away from the house every day
> 4. Learn to say "NO" - don't do anything you don't want to do ( you had to that when you worked)
> ...


Good stuff :thumbs_up
Deserves to be double posted 

Allen


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

automan26 said:


> After 35 years of teaching I will be throwing in the towel and hitting the retirement trail at the end of May. n


1.Keep in touch with and don't lose contact with your friends, weekly coffee or maybe a beer and pizza.
2. Put up a target at home you will love the privileged of shoveling out the snow to get to it in the winter,s nothing like a good shoot at 15 below to tighten our shot group.
3. Keep active even if you have to join a gym- remember if your dog is getting fat you're not exercising enuf
4. Relax in the morning have a good cup of coffee and read stuff you never thought you would want to read and enjoy a world you never knew was there, then get out of the house and do something.
5. Stay away from daytime TV it will rot you out from the brain down.
6. Enjoy the hell out of the new world you have become part of, laugh at the bright side of life. Attitude is everything

Good luck we each find our own path you will find yours.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I am in the process of figuring out when I'm signing off from 34 years of being a state government employee......... I think it's going to be a problem more for my wife than for me.


I too was a government employee. Then I retired and had to go to work at a real job!


----------



## Wparcher (Nov 7, 2016)

For anyone so inclined and for those curious but not knowing where to start, I will recommend starting your day by reading the Men's Devotional Bible (New International Version) Zondervan (pub.). It has short daily devotions written by modern athletes, coaches, doctors, etc. and each day refers you to 3 short bible verses. Takes about 15 minutes a day.
Mine cost $2. at a yard sale and you can find them on ebay for a couple bucks. I am finishing up my 3rd lap (yearly) through it and mine is getting pretty beat up. I find it keeps me grounded, keeps me conscious of God's presence, and reminds me what day it is!!!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

menltkns said:


> *Remember, we don't quit playing because we get old. We get old because we quit playing.*



This needs to be stated again. Words to live by!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

What is ONE thing you & wife (assuming your married) have always wanted to do? Plan it as soon as possible. Retirement does not mean we have another day on this earth. Your pretty close to that final day of school.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

May 25th I pull the plug. Each day till then feels like a year. Each year, for the past 35 years, on the last day of school I have a ritual I use to close out the year. I teach auto shop and I like to stand outside my shop and watch that big shop door come down, signifying the the year is over. The moment it hits the ground an uncontrollable grin always sprawls across my face because it signifies that the year is over, all my work is finished, and I can enjoy some time to myself. This year is going to be different; when the that door hits the ground this time, school is over for good and I am officially retired. I can only imagine how I am going to feel, walking away from all the frustrations I have dealt with for the past 35 years for the very last time. I don't think I will drive my car to school that day, I am sure I won't need it because I am going to float home on a big happy cloud.

Automan


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My cloud would head south to warmer climate LOL. I saw those pics last week of snow, I was outside shooting in a T shirt, Good luck


----------



## bassfish (Oct 6, 2012)

I have been retired since I was 60. I am 67 now. I have no idea how I got anything done when I was working. I am busy every day from morning until night. I bow hunt for deer, gun hunt for turkey's, fish bass tournaments,play golf, cut wood, mow grass, take care of the grand kids, take care of 78 acres. My only suggestion is to keep yourself busy and try to stay healthy. I am praying for your long, healthy and fun retirement. Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

May 26 starts your 6 Saturdays & 1 Sunday week for the rest of hopefully a long retirement. Like said above it is a wonder how you ever got any thing done when working. As for heading south here in WI. I am all ready looking for colder weather again asthis 80+ SUCKS! I can dress for the cold weather but you can only take off so much & it gets ugly & they want to throw you in jail. Only 17 day left to a long vacation. Good Luck on your retirement.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Every day is Saturday....get used to it.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Every day is Saturday....get used to it.


You guys are killing me!!!! May 25th seems like it will never arrive. I long for the time when I don't know what day it is and I have no reason to care.

Automan


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Plan on it taking twice as long to get things done as it used to take. You'll wonder where the time went at the end of the day.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm 70 and still working full time, trying to put some money in my savings account. I started collecting SSI when I was 66, got the full amount. Since I work and put into SSI, I get an increase every year. I'm using some of my SSI to buy all the toys I want to have when I retire. I live on what I make from my full time job. When (IF) I retire I'll have to create an extra 4 hours a day just to keep up with all my hobbies!!:laugh: My oldest daughter is after me to retire and go live with her and my son in law, (we have many common hobbies). But I have some medical conditions that I need to take care of while I have work furnished health care. Once that's done I may finally retire.


----------



## Bigboom338 (Feb 22, 2017)

I remember when I was younger, I would say "I am retiring when I am 65" now that I know more than I did then I say it will all depend on the cost of health insurance. As for working after I retire, I keep telling my farmer soninlaw that I am going to drive tractors for him for extra money. Right up till I hear a good fishing report then I am off to the river or whatever lake. I may even run into you up in your area Automan26.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Everyone is different. I retired at 62, five years ago. Never regretted it for a second. What I hate to see though is when someone retires and then in two months they're looking for a job, probably not at the same pay rate or with equal benefits to what they had. Figure out what you want/need, make a plan and go for it, and most of all - Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I too was a career educator (32 years) and retired at the end of last school year. Due to some contract negotiation issues from past school years, I went back part-time this past fall until Thanksgiving to max out my state pension and was then done. With Christmas season and family stuff over the holidays, including a trip to FL with my bride and our son with his fiance' to visit our first grandson by our daughter, it really didn't start to sink in until the middle of January. Many nights I would dream of aspects of my teaching career and wake up at my "normal" 5:30am.....but learned rather quickly that rolling back over was perfectly fine. On occassion, I make it to 7:30 or even 8am and that always makes me smile.

Unlike Mr. C's decline in faith.....I completed my Master's Degree in Theology at a local seminary from 2006 to 2012 while still teaching. That investment in time and credit hours opened doors for my second career, including a change of residence at the parsonage of a small but vital country church. My wife stopped working in 2014, when the medical facility she worked at for 34 years merged with a bigger group and required her to go back to full-time hours.....or take a buy out. She opted for the later because we take care of her aging mother, who has come to live with us in the past year as well. Life is full and has plenty to keep us active and thankful to our Creator for His many blessings. If you are struggling with faith or a purpose in life upon retirement, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bucket list scratch off for WIFE. We did a bus trip to Niagara Falls (Canada side) & just returned. She loved it but not that enjoyable for me.. Yes, we do things for those we love. Next year, 5 day cruise Bahamas & that area (another WIFE bucket list). I was in Navy 5 years so have some sea duty.. It's her time now as I have pretty much enjoyed/did all of my Bucket list. I only have minor injuries from the trip & things we did.


----------



## dkbs (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck with your retirement automan. Very interesting thread to read and thanks to everyone for posting their experiences/outlooks. I'm 65 and planning to retire in late September(last day of work will be in August, then I'll burn my 5 weeks of vacation). My wife is 9 years younger and will work another 6 years, when we'll move to be nearer the grandkids. My boys and their families don't live nearby. I believe in God and charity work would be high on my list of things to do, but I'm not a people person. I don't dislike people, I just don't feel comfortable around strangers that I need to interact with. My family is concerned about me staying busy. I see winter as my inactive period. My only hobby has always been bowhunting and I'm in good shape, as I work out everyday which enables me to bowhunt the mountains with my eldest son most every fall. Reading these posts have helped me with some insight as what to expect and what I need to work on. Thanks again. 
'


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Only 5 Days left Automan, get ready for 6 Saturdays & 1 Sunday every week. Enjoy retirement!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I am climbing the walls. Tomorrow is my last day, but I am in a strange situation right now. Due to a hard winter, we had 5 snow days that the school board requires to be made up by the teachers after graduation and after all the students have gone home for the summer. ALL my work is done, all my grades are turned in, budgets and inventory are all finished and my classroom and shop are cleaner now than they were the day I walked in 35 years ago. Other than listening to Oldies on Pandora and surfing AT, I have had to spend most of the week sitting at an empty desk watching the clock and marking time. I am going crazy....Will tomorrow never come? I swear, the clock on my wall has read 1:18 for the last two hours. I am soooooooo ready.

Automan


----------



## Dryfly24 (Apr 26, 2016)

automan26 said:


> I am climbing the walls. Tomorrow is my last day, but I am in a strange situation right now. Due to a hard winter, we had 5 snow days that the school board requires to be made up by the teachers after graduation and after all the students have gone home for the summer. ALL my work is done, all my grades are turned in, budgets and inventory are all finished and my classroom and shop are cleaner now than they were the day I walked in 35 years ago. Other than listening to Oldies on Pandora and surfing AT, I have had to spend most of the week sitting at an empty desk watching the clock and marking time. I am going crazy....Will tomorrow never come? I swear, the clock on my wall has read 1:18 for the last two hours. I am soooooooo ready.
> 
> Automan


Congratulations! I hope to be there myself this coming December. I'm only 55, will be 56 in October. 

My situation is a little bit different. After twenty three years in law enforcement I'm not at all concerned with how I'll spend my time. I dream of the day I can toss my alarm clock and never have t worry about having to be anywhere again, unless it's of my own choosing. 

The only concern I have is that our retirement really isn't that great. I'll keep my health benefits but won't be making anywhere near as much monetarily. I moved down here last year from far northern Michigan in preparation for the big R. The weather here is great. I have a bad back so snow shoveling just wasn't in the cards for me anymore. 

My great passion in life is fly fishing, so everyone thought I was crazy for moving to southern NM, but little do they know how great some of the fly fishing really is in this state with just a little driving time. Besides that, I love riding my motorcycles and archery and shooting so there is no shortage of things for me to do. I do admittedly have expensive tastes so I'm going to have to learn to make do with less. I already have more than enough gear to last me a good long time so I should be good in that sense anyway. 

Learning to live on a budget is going to be a challenge for me. I make pretty good money now and it's going to be quite a hit. I really don't want to work anymore but may end up having o find something part-time - I don't know yet - but at least it won't be anything I have to do for ten hours or more a day and with constant stress. 

At any rate, congrats again. I hope you have a long happy retirement. . .


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I am counting the minutes. Here is a message I'm leaving behind me when I walk out today.

Automan


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

After 35 years in the classroom, you would think you know that "archery" isn't spelled "fishing"! 

Oh, you are talking about "bow fishing"!

Well, then you are OK. You had me worried for a moment. LOL

Seriously, best of luck. 

Now you probably are having flashbacks to the constant "Are we there yet" questions on those long car trips.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Shogun1 said:


> After 35 years in the classroom, you would think you know that "archery" isn't spelled "fishing"!
> 
> Oh, you are talking about "bow fishing"!
> 
> ...


I think that may be the reason they never let me teach English.

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I DID IT!!!!!!! IT'S OVER!!!!! FREE AT LAST, FREE AT LAST, THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST. This really feels good!!!!!

Automan


----------



## PapaD (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations,I did it October first last year. It does feel great.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just make sure that you don't show up there on Tuesday! Congratulations make sure you start enjoying it !


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Enjoy. You'll find that time goes by a lot faster after you retire. You'll turn 70 before you know it. LOL


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

It feels even better as time passes........


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

*Update*

Well, it hasn't even been two weeks and I have decided that retirement fits me well. Like some of you have already said earlier, I have so much to do that I wonder how I ever found time to work. I have a bow string to build and I am trying to get geared up to build string jigs on a larger scale. I have been working on writing a book, building a booth for spray painting, shooting my bow at least once a day, walking each morning and, horror of horrors, I even find myself enjoying my honey-do list. One day last week I was driving on the street in front of the school and without thinking I naturally turned in as I have always done for the past 35 years. Old habits are hard to break I guess. I have been in the mindset for the past 35 years that summer is a three month reprieve from work and I have to get over the idea that I need to get all my projects finished before the middle of August, but that will come with time. Today I woke up and had no idea what day it was and it felt really great.

Automan


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I hate you.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

KRONIIK said:


> I hate you.


:wink::wink::wink::wink:

Automan


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

:angel4:

Yeah, not really. 
I'm still a few years away from that blissful existence. 

Can't happen soon enough.
Keep enjoying the good life!


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

I've been retired 3 yrs. this month. Being 62 yrs. Young I hopefully have a bunch of yrs. left. Honestly don't think I would have time to go back to work lol. My time is spent between visiting the grandkids, the hunting land, the beach house,3D shoots , 3 & 4 week vacations and out doing the neighbors in yardwork.


----------



## John28226 (Jun 7, 2018)

Found this thread while searching for information on archery for seasoned people. I worked until age 75 with very little loss of ability. Was still playing tennis once or twice a week but 2 years ago and injury made me reflect on that as not being worth the injury risks.

Although I had been very involved in archery when I was younger, I have been out of it for many years. My son and grandson, however, have become interested and I got out my old Bear Tamerlane II - the only compound I ever owned. I was disappointed to find I could not bring it to full draw!

My advise would be to continue to get up and start your day early; keep shooting your bow to lessen loss of muscle mass and strength and forget about working unless you need extra income to survive. 

When I was younger, I never knew anyone my current age - heck, I don't think there were any people that old! I still think I can do what I did years ago and, when I am sitting down, I can, in my mind, make lots of plans for projects. Energy, however, is not as plentiful as it once was. But, take care of your health without obsessing about it. Being active and using your muscles seems to be very important. 

Good luck.
John
Charlotte, NC


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey John28226,
Get a lighter bow you can handle & build your self back up so you can shoot with your son & Grandson. I am 73 & shooting 57# for target & 65# hunting.


----------



## John28226 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion, Kballer. Last week I got out the Bear Tamerlane II that has been under a bed in our spare bedroom for probably 40 years. bow was still in great shape (I had relaxed the limbs prior to parking it) and was very disappointed that I could not draw it much less hold it at full draw. I can't remember what the draw weight is and the bow does not appear to be marked but I have been wondering if the newer ultra slick compounds can be adjusted to allow me to shoot a field round, again. 

I was a string walker and never used a sight and the one time I tried a release, I never found that arrow again! Will visit the local shop to see how my strength compares with the newer bows. Thanks again for the suggestion.
John
Charlotte, NC


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

JimDE said:


> Trying to figure out how I ever made time for work and doing anything else...... Seem's the day's are just not long enough to get everything in I want to do now...... Seriously!!! You'll see what I am referring to within a year of retiring.
> 
> 
> Another bit of advice ... move to warmer weather and a state that is retiree friendly on taxation..............unless you are nailed to the floor where you live and there is no way to move south I would make moving a priority. Pick a state that does not tax SS or retirement income because the longer you are retired the more this will be a issue.


For me it was the complete opposite When I retired 2 years ago I was bored half the time wondering what to do next. And that's from a guy who hunts, fishes, and golfs amount other things. It took awhile but I am now if a pretty comfortable routine and enjoying retirement.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm one year away from, at least, semi retirement from teaching too @automan26. All I can say is BRING IT ON!!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

My last year was a killer!!!! Due to some snow days our teachers had to put in 5 extra days after graduation. Everything was finished for the year and we spent all 5 days staring at the walls, watching the clock. I knew that I had to wait to retire until I had finished the very last day and when it came, it felt sooooooo good. I am now experiencing what some others had said earlier...I have so much to do that I wonder how I ever found time to go to work each day. 

Hang in there...Your day is just around the corner.

Automan


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been retired since 09 & don't care what day it is as I work with 6 Saturdays & 1 Sunday!

John 28226 They have bows now that go from 17" to 30" draw & about 15 to 70# all adjustable all in 1 bow so they can fit almost any one.


----------



## Jguy3348 (Feb 20, 2016)

Buffalo1 said:


> 1. Make sure you are debt free
> 2. Get your personal business in order (wills, correct beneficiaries, etc.)
> 3. Get at least 2 hrs live social time away from the house every day
> 4. Learn to say "NO" - don't do anything you don't want to do ( you had to that when you worked)
> ...


Ditto this, especially debt free. Find a passion and persue it.... I retired and took up Archery which is now a passion, golf 3x per week, travel often for pleasure and Archery, cigar club, even went on a bow pig hunt and I haven’t hunted in 40 yrs, why not, made a lot of friends to be around. Plenty busy with life, family


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I retired 18 years ago when my company offered a buy out.I couldn't get out the door fast enough. Bought a Kubota tractor 1st thing. I am always busy doing projects.I don't know how I had time to work before. Lots of food plots now,checking trail cams and riding the back roads on my On/off road Motor bike and 4 wheeler. Got myself a 30 animal 3d range and the woods around my home looks like a zoo. There just isn't enough hours in a day is my problem. Found the winters in Pa. to be rather boring so i checked on archery clubs in Florida and I rent every year about an hour south of Disney World. I belong to a club about 2o min south with a nice field range and join the guys there every Tuesday and saturday for that. Just 35 minutes west is Ridge Archery Club and they have some 3d shoots there. 3 months in Florida is really nice in the winter.If u do it once,u will be back every year. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

I've got 9 years before I can retire to the lifestyle my wife is accustom to But don't plan on quitting till they change the lock.

Just joined "Creative Planning" for my financial planning. They are true fiduciaries and charge 1% or less for their services.

Listen to Tony Robbins 5 Podcast for a real I opener on Financial Planner, Mutual Plans and 401K's Worth a listen.

http://unshakeable.libsyn.com


----------

